# Anybody missing a sailboat in the Exumas



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

My spring outfitting was interrupted by a weeks charter in the Exumas on a 44 foot catamaran. During our cruising we saw a sailboat on it's side in a small cove on one of the Cays. We anchored nearby and took the dingy over to investigate and found the hatch open, sails on, full jug of diesel on deck etc... No signs of anyone on board. Boat still had all it's gear including electronics. The boats name was Cimarron with a hailing port of Marathon Florida. Anyone know anything about the boat? Might be a Westsail? Looks bluewater capable. Mystery how it ended up there. Got some photos of it here: THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: EXUMAS SHIPWRECK MYSTERY


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

From the pictures it is not a Westsail. Did you report it to the Bahamian authorities or USCG?


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

It's a Southern Cross 31 owned by a guy named Ray. Wonder what happened.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

kwaltersmi said:


> From the pictures it is not a Westsail. Did you report it to the Bahamian authorities or USCG?


No I thought someone here might have known about the boat since it had Marathon, Florida as it's sailing port and registration number. I did check the Florida stolen boat data base and it came up negative.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

smj said:


> It's a Southern Cross 31 owned by a guy named Ray. Wonder what happened.


No one on board but, it was not looted. No dingy but, the electronics were still on board and solar panels too. An anchor was set out in the cove and another line was led ashore. Both lines still led to the boat. So I don't think it just drifted into the cove. Appeared someone attempted to anchor it in the cove.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Any pilot logs on board?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Must be rather remote... quite surprising it hasn't been stripped by now.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

aa3jy said:


> Any pilot logs on board?


I asked Adam if he saw anything like that. Not that he could see.


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

It may be owned by Ray but it is not a Southern Cross 31. I have one of those...


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

The Bahamian authorities know Ray (the owner) quite well. He spent several months in Morgan's Bluff and was asked to leave. He then went to Fresh Creek. From there, we have no idea where he went. The harbor master in Morgan's Bluff is Kaydra. She can get in touch with the authorities to contact people in the states about the boat.


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

tjvanginkel said:


> It may be owned by Ray but it is not a Southern Cross 31. I have one of those...


I'm pretty sure it is a Southern Cross.


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

smj said:


> I'm pretty sure it is a Southern Cross.


Could be a Southern Cross 28?


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Update: Scuttlebutt is that it seems the Bahamian authorities have had their fill of Ray and his nonsense. Evidently, they've picked him up and confiscated all of his weapons (of which there were many), which would explain why the boat is abandoned and all of his stuff is still aboard. Having been in both Marathon and Morgan's Bluff at the same time as Ray, I'm thinking this was long overdue.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like a hoot at parties.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

SeaWolf said:


> Having been in both Marathon and Morgan's Bluff at the same time as Ray, I'm thinking this was long overdue.


Can you explain?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

SeaWolf said:


> Update: Scuttlebutt is that it seems the Bahamian authorities have had their fill of Ray and his nonsense. Evidently, they've picked him up and confiscated all of his weapons (of which there were many), which would explain why the boat is abandoned and all of his stuff is still aboard. Having been in both Marathon and Morgan's Bluff at the same time as Ray, I'm thinking this was long overdue.


That would explain all the clothes that were seen scattered about below in the cabin too. Done during the search no doubt. No dingy was found authorities may have taken that with them though or the fellow escaped in it.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

So if the guy is in custody, wouldn't the authorities be responsible For the boat? What would then happen to it if not looted in the meantime?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> So if the guy is in custody, wouldn't the authorities be responsible For the boat? What would then happen to it if not looted in the meantime?


The Bill of Rights doesn't extend to the Bahamas. 

Good lesson. When one is a guest in a foreign country, you really want to be off the radar.

Anyone care to share more about this dude's story.


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Daniel... We're talking about the Bahamas here. This will be a case of "Not my problem, Mon" Most boaters would come to the rescue to get a boat back to the States, but in Ray's case, I'm thinking that's unlikely... but maybe.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Couldn't someone go re-float it and claim salvage rights? Looks like it's pretty well outfitted.


----------



## VF84Sluggo (Jan 1, 2015)

SeaWolf said:


> ...but in Ray's case, I'm thinking that's unlikely... but maybe.


Ok, I'll bite: who's Ray? What's the "411" on this guy?


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Tenoch said:


> Couldn't someone go re-float it and claim salvage rights? Looks like it's pretty well outfitted.


Looks pretty hard aground to me.

Ralph


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I received this anonymous comment on my blog today. I assume it is from the owner of the boat:

_"Okey you all I own the Boat no was never arrested in the Bahamas. 
What hapen is I got sick and had to go home left boat in care or BDF Ship a P45 crew and the Police So Droma Stops Here any one found on he Boat faces 10 years in Fox Hill and 5 years in the usa. The police is looking after it and was put on the ground becouse a man in shorts was arrested for Steeling from my boat and moved there any one that seen the blue police boat the day I left was Becouse they where getting my Wepons off like Bahamas law states. It has been there for 3 months.
resion why still there is becouse I was attacked in marathon fl day I got back by 2 men and have health probs From it and yes I was arested becouse the man stated I tryed to kill him back case was Droped.

to all of you I talked to the bahamas police a hour ago any one found in my boat or taking any thing from my boat will be arrest and sent back to the us on imagration violation and will loos there Boat . The Droma stops Now any one making things up will be Brought to Court for it. And if you take any thing from that boat I will find you any where in the world and see to it you Go to jail the end Thanks for careing but droma stops now I was never ever arrest in the bahamas locked up 3 bad people there and will love to lock up more any qutions call3056479647"_


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

mbianka said:


> I received this anonymous comment on my blog today. I assume it is from the owner of the boat:
> 
> _"Okey you all I own the Boat no was never arrested in the Bahamas.
> What hapen is I got sick and had to go home left boat in care or BDF Ship a P45 crew and the Police So Droma Stops Here any one found on he Boat faces 10 years in Fox Hill and 5 years in the usa. The police is looking after it and was put on the ground becouse a man in shorts was arrested for Steeling from my boat and moved there any one that seen the blue police boat the day I left was Becouse they where getting my Wepons off like Bahamas law states. It has been there for 3 months.
> ...


Sounds to me like the droma is just starting! Awesome.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

That's almost literature. Steinbeck or Twain. Maybe too good to be true...a spoof? In neber benst ta marethon soes i donnt now if deres litrery talents der.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

So the boat is wide open, sails cluttering up the decks, hard aground, and looking like to first good storm will turn it into a debris pile.

And the guy's first concern is that he'll arrest anyone who goes on board.

As if he'd find them before the wreck is picked clean.

Say, isn't this being televised on the Jerry Springer Show? (sigh)

I feel sorry for the poor boat!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

aloof said:


> That's almost literature. Steinbeck or Twain. Maybe too good to be true...a spoof? In neber benst ta marethon soes i donnt now if deres litrery talents der.


I was thinking Hemingway after a few nips. He does however get his message across IMO. Just hope he gets back to the boat soon. Hurricane season is approaching.


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

https://www.hookedonphonics.com/

goat


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I feel like calling his number just to see if he speaks English.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> I feel sorry for the poor boat!


Boats, like dogs, don't get to pick their owners. 

MedSailor


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MedSailor said:


> Boats, like dogs, don't get to pick their owners.
> 
> MedSailor


Well he does have the Bahamian police looking after it.  Though three months on it's side with no sail covers on in the Exumas sun ain't going to help the resale value. Though at least they are tied for now.


----------



## Andrew65 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll bet he and Zee Hag would make an interesting pair at a garden party.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Andrew65 said:


> I'll bet he and Zee Hag would make an interesting pair at a garden party.


LOL I bet they both have some great stories after a few boat drinks. But, then don't we all?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

mbianka said:


> Well he does have the Bahamian police looking after it.  Though three months on it's side with no sail covers on in the Exumas sun ain't going to help the resale value. Though at least they are tied for now.


I'm betting right about now he's wishing he had a BS Yacht. Hurricane season on a reef - no worries mon.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sal Paradise said:


> I feel like calling his number just to see if he speaks English.


3056479647
Ray Smith's phone #

Who would post his or her phone number on the internet

call me and let me know: (305) 795-2300


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bunch of Dromaqueins.

Wait - maybe he's Snaggletooth from SA.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

I am sure his threat on your blog will stop a catamaran owner from looting it.... right.
Its probably stripped by now.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Andrew65 said:


> I'll bet he and Zee Hag would make an interesting pair at a garden party.


Only if they are typing.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

UnionPacific said:


> Only if they are typing.


Yeah but, I think Zeehags shorthand is to ease the pain with her Carpal Tunnel issues. Less key presses = less pain. Though since she was a nurse in her former life and this fellow is still recovering. Maybe it would be a good match for them to get together. Besides her boat is floating: Bonus!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

UnionPacific said:


> I am sure his threat on your blog will stop a catamaran owner from looting it.... right.
> Its probably stripped by now.


This situation seems like a good argument to have some kind of insurance. Yeah, you may not need it when you are on board all the time keeping an eye on things. But, if you have to leave the boat say for a health reason like this fellow. I doubt the insurance company would just careen it on shore with the hatch open, sails uncovered and hope for the best. They would at least put it on a mooring somewhere and maybe have someone keep an eye on it.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

mbianka said:


> Yeah but, I think Zeehags shorthand is to ease the pain with her Carpal Tunnel issues. Less key presses = less pain. Though since she was a nurse in her former life and this fellow is still recovering. Maybe it would be a good match for them to get together. Besides her boat is floating: Bonus!


At least she has a good personality


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I love Zeehag. She's awesome.


----------



## bvander66 (Sep 30, 2007)

We were in Black Point anchored next to Cimeron the day police searched veasel, took numerous items, including cross bow and rifle with scope and owner away. Boat was secured, with police assistance, with two anchors. Sails never did have covers and deck was cluttered from outset. I believe he was taken to Nassau.
Front came through a week later and boat dragged and ended up in Sisters Creek, where locals secured it vice stripping it.
unconfirmed rumour is that Marathon, Fl police also wants him.


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

From what I've heard, he spent a few days in jail in Marathon before getting bailed out . The Feds also had him locked up few years go for a considerable time for threatening the president.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

When I was in Black Point I heard that the owner was arrested and taken to Nassau as he was threatening to kill people in Scorpios Bar. The boat was taken to the little hurricane hole next to Dotham Cut where it ended up on the beach. It was still there in May.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Seems a lot of this guys problems could be solved if someone would just give him his own reality show. Guy just can't get a break.:smile
Conflict follows federal threat suspect | KeysNews.com


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

When the dockmaster in Morgan's Bluff was speaking with the Chief of Police, it was obvious that they couldn't get rid of him fast enough. Those of us that were there were not surprised that they had had their 'fill.' We're talking about someone who is nuttier than a fruitcake with delusions of grandeur. For the most part, everyone just gives him a wide berth and believes nothing that spews from his mouth... and as you can see, what 'spews' is totally amazing.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

mbianka said:


> I received this anonymous comment on my blog today. I assume it is from the owner of the boat:
> 
> _"Okey you all I own the Boat no was never arrested in the Bahamas.
> What hapen is I got sick and had to go home left boat in care or BDF Ship a P45 crew and the Police So Droma Stops Here any one found on he Boat faces 10 years in Fox Hill and 5 years in the usa. The police is looking after it and was put on the ground becouse a man in shorts was arrested for Steeling from my boat and moved there any one that seen the blue police boat the day I left was Becouse they where getting my Wepons off like Bahamas law states. It has been there for 3 months.
> ...





mbianka said:


> Seems a lot of this guys problems could be solved if someone would just give him his own reality show. Guy just can't get a break.:smile
> Conflict follows federal threat suspect | KeysNews.com


Sounds like this guy needs some serious mental help and he could use some medication, as well as some English lessons.

(but then again I don't want to get into trouble for practicing medicine without a license)


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

miatapaul said:


> Sounds like this guy needs some serious mental help and he could use some medication, as well as some English lessons. (but then again I don't want to get into trouble for practicing medicine without a license)


I'm starting to feel sorry for this guy. IMO he needs to get back on the boat, sail away and stay away from land (and people) for awhile. I always say "better to stay on the boat, nothing but, trouble on land."


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

mbianka said:


> I'm starting to feel sorry for this guy. IMO he needs to get back on the boat, sail away and stay away from land (and people) for awhile. I always say "better to stay on the boat, nothing but, trouble on land."


Please don't feel sorry for him, get to know him first


----------



## VF84Sluggo (Jan 1, 2015)

Who IS this guy?! Sounds like a real piece of work.


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

That's putting it mildly!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2016)

Well here's one for you Seawolf all the information that you got from Kendra is not true matter of fact exposed to the superintendent of Police Andres last night. You should not show information if it is not true. Also if you share information that is not true and it makes the person's reputation look bad or may cause damages to the person you can be held liable in court if I was you I'd would retrack any and all information that you do not know to be true. I also highly recommend you to get a life. And stay out of other peoples business. I do know the sailboat in question when we bought a home in the next two weeks to Florida. I also know that ray got sick and blackpoint from a mosquito borne illness also I do know set any and all information that ray supposed to be broke bohemian law is not true how many ones that says that he did I may have is slender his nameand may have a consequence for that action. People are pretty pitiful left a report false information on the Internet to make a person look bad once you for the the person did nothing wrong I personally know that after slanderous activity continues that would be a lawsuit. Also if all statements are not retracted on this site that is knowingly and willfully slanderous there will be legal actions taken. Just because you're friends with people that dislike the boat owner does not mean you should get on the internet and talk crap that you don't know.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmmmm. This is going to get good.

Ironically, this thread was dead and it was only the act of defending the "friend" that brought back it's exposure.


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Hmmmm. This is going to get good.
> 
> Ironically, this thread was dead and it was only the act of defending the "friend" that brought back it's exposure.


Hardly interesting, since the poster before yours cannot even write.

Down vote V


----------



## JMcgill (Sep 19, 2002)

Did you look aboard for documentation? Would imagine there is something there with owner info.

Seems like it would take the Florida Marine "Police" or Coast Guard about 5 minutes to do a search and find owner. It might only take a few minutes to identify and maybe contact them.

Also if it has an AIS radio all the info might be already part of the AID registration. 

If the boat is close enough to high water, and I was there, and had little to do, I might attempt to re-float at high water. Would be a fun project and if the owner is found you have made a friend for life and chalked up a whole bunch of karma points. If the owner isn't found, you might have a new boat to add to your collection! All this assumes you hang around long enough to determine that the owner is not just off organizing a rescue of his own. A couple days should do it.

-Jake


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

Do you think [email protected] could be Raymond Hunter Giesel? Their spelling and diction have similarities.
http://keysnews.com/node/66524


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

Here's a link with a pic of him
Soupçonné de vouloir tuer Obama, il est arrêté


----------



## RocketScience (Sep 8, 2008)

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Sal Paradise said:


> I feel like calling his number just to see if he speaks English.


No he is from Maine, he does not speak anything resembling English!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

sharkbait said:


> Do you think [email protected] could be Raymond Hunter Giesel? Their spelling and diction have similarities.
> http://keysnews.com/node/66524


No doubt, that be Ray

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sails149 (May 28, 2017)

Hi guys,
The boat is or was a Parire 32 , built in Fl, 76-78. Bob Perry reviewed it in 'sailing' years ago and described it as one of the poorest designs he has ever seen. And he would know.
It you search you can find YT video of them and decussion . 
They only thing to be said for the boat is it was failrly solidly built.
Fortunately the decent trawlers they built after were designed by Jack Hargreaves.
Sailboat story on YT recently did a video on this boat that is stil there 6/2019 but in worse shape.
Cheers Warren


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Sails149 said:


> Hi guys,
> The boat is or was a Parire 32 , built in Fl, 76-78. Bob Perry reviewed it in 'sailing' years ago and described it as one of the poorest designs he has ever seen. And he would know.
> It you search you can find YT video of them and decussion .
> They only thing to be said for the boat is it was failrly solidly built.
> ...


Thanks for the update. I was wondering if the boat was still there. On my most recent charter in January we did an overnight passage on the outside so never came across it. Looks like someone took or nature cleared most of the deck from my first look at it in 2015.
http://biankablog.blogspot.com/2015/05/exumas-shipwreck-mystery.html
Though someone must have taken parts of a winch, solar panels etc... The folks at Sailboat Story have the latest look at it:


----------



## kmacdonald5 (Aug 16, 2011)

mbianka said:


> No one on board but, it was not looted. No dingy but, the electronics were still on board and solar panels too. An anchor was set out in the cove and another line was led ashore. Both lines still led to the boat. So I don't think it just drifted into the cove. Appeared someone attempted to anchor it in the cove.


Did it have an AIS onboard. Rocna anchor? How many watt solar panel, brand, and what charge controller? Newer winches? Cash, checks, or credit cards still onboard?:devil


----------

